

Show HN: RapKey – an iOS keyboard with rap lyrics - JoKa
http://rapkey.co

======
canadaj
I'm gonna need this on Android. Do you have that planned?

------
mishablu
RapKey is killer. nigga I ain't worried bout nuthin'

